# black out im ganzen Haus:Relais raus



## Cecile Etter (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,vielleicht kann mir hier jemand die Sache erklaeren?
Wegen bis zu 20 ganz kurzen Stromunterbruechen  (und nachfolgender Ueberspannung vermutlich)pro Tag seitens E-Werk habe ich im Sicherungskasten des Hauses einen Ueberspannschutz einbauen lassen,ausserdem den PC an eine weitere Ueberspannschutzleiste und diese an einen UPS angeschlossen.Jetzt reicht es den PC normal runterzufahren,aber es haut dabei jedesmal das Relais raus.Da der Ueberspannschutz am Sicherungskasten die Hauptsicherung ueberbrueckt und zum Relais fuehrt statt direkt zur Erdung,habe ich den wieder entfernt.Eine Zeitlang hat das geholfen.Normalerweise sollte es das Relais nur bei einem offenen Stromkreis raushauen(und die Sicherung bei einem Kurzschluss.)Wie haengt das mit UPS und Schutzleiste zusammen? Liesse sich das Problem beheben? So dass bei einem so kurzen Stromunterbruch von max. 1sek. dies  der UPS einfach ueberbrueckt ?
hoffe ich hab mich verstaendlich ausgedrueckt.
freundlich gruesst cecile


----------



## melmager (17. Juni 2005)

Vermutlich meist du mit Relais den FI - Schutschalter
FI = Fehlerstromschutzschalter

Deine Überspannungssteckdosenleiste und die UPS sind doppelt gemoppelt 

Und ja wenn es Stromausfall gibst solle die USV das Überbrücken

Nun zum Problem: wenn es den FI raushaut könnte es an deinem Überspannungsschutzleiste liegen 
könnte sein das die schon zuviel Überspannungen "verarbeiten"  musste

Bei welchem Strom spricht denn der FI an? (steht drauf)


----------



## Cecile Etter (17. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank melmager,
dachte schon,ich sei uebersehen worden   
FI, ja das wird es sein.Es steht die Zahl 40/ drauf..unten winzig noch was wie 0,03.
Meinst Du,dass die Ueberspannschutzleiste kaputt ist ?die ist fast neu.
Doppelt gemoppelt.Hm..ich weiss ja eigentlich nicht wie man es richtig macht.
Am USV (STAR)gibts nur zwei Steckdosen,wovon eine irgendwie wackelt,weswegen ich sie nicht benutz.den PC hab ich direkt dran angeschlossen,den Rest an der Leiste(vielleicht zuviel?)
Jetzt wirds noch komplizierter,weil ich nun 2PC's und 2 Monitore hab,(sind aber selten gleichzeitig in Aktion).Da steck ich jetzt nur noch die dran+switchadapter ( und Drucker,Lautsprecher,ISDN modem nicht mehr ueber USV). 
Der USV hatte auch eine Treiber CD dabei,aber da wurde mir abgeraten davon,den Treiber zu installieren.Auf der website stand,der sei mit winxp nicht mehr kompatibel..? Bei einem Kollegen hat der USV funktioniert,aber vielleicht gabs da grad kein Stromunterbruch.

Den FI Schalter hat es vor PC zeiten in 20Jahren nur einmal rausgehaut wegen einem defekten Geraet.
Ohne USV gehts jedenfalls nicht,soll ich evt. den FI ausbauen?
Statt Uberspannschutzleiste eine  Normale hab ich schon ausprobiert=das gleiche.
Wie soll ich es denn machen?
Freundliche Gruesse


----------



## melmager (18. Juni 2005)

Also da hole ich doch etwas weiter aus 

FI ist egendlich immer was gutes - den rauszubauen solle das letzte sein.
Und wenn dan nur auf Nachfrage bei einem Elektrofachbetrieb deines Vertrauens
Kommt auf die Gegend an was für Vorschriften erfüllt werden müssen.
Hier in Hessen reicht es schon wenn der FI nur die Stromkreise vom Bad absichert.
Letzlich ist der FI als Lebensretter gedacht - Man will verhindern das der Mensch elektrisch gerillt wird
falls irgendwo Strom ist wo er nicht hingehört.
wenn da 0,03 draufsteht spricht der bei einem Fehlerstom von 30 mA an 
was wenig ist.
Ein Fehlerstrom ist der Strom der über die Erdleitung abgeleitet wird 
So wie kommt überhaupt ein Fehlerstrom auf die Erdleitung

In einer Überspannungsschutzleiste sind Varistoren eingebaut - das sind Spannungsabhänigige 
Widerstände / Schalter 
Wenn eine Überspannung vorhanden ist schalten die letztlich durch und leiten die Überspannung 
über die Erdleitung ab 
Nun altern die Varistoren - je öfter die Überspannung ableiten müssen umsomehr verlieren die Ihren Hochomigen Widerstand - sprich im Normalzustand leiten die auch Strom über die Leitung ab der immer höher wird mit
der Zeit > Folge dein FI haut es raus.

Jetzt kenne ich den Hersteller von deiner USV nicht aber normalerweise ist in einer USV ein Überspannungsschutz mit eingebaut - darum mein doppelt gemoppelt.
Was du an die USV anschliessen darfst kommt auf die Leistung an da gibt es ein VA Angabe über doe lässt sich die maximale Leistung errechnen die du an die USV anschliessen darfst.
PS Laserdrucker drüfen nicht an die USV
Ein PC kann mit 300 W Leistung angesetzt werden TFT Monitor 50 W = 350W Leistung
350W mal 1.5 (der magische pi mal Daumen Umrechnungsfaktor) ergibt 525 VA die die USV minimum haben müsste

Lösungsansätze sind:
Austausch der Überspannungsleiste
Überspannungsleiste kompett raus nur eine USV und alles an die USV anschliessen (vermutlich brauchste dann eine neue mit mehr VA  - aber aufjeden fall eine lineinteractive, keine Standby die hilft dir nicht weiter)
FI nur für das Bad (falls erlaubt)
andren FI mit höheren Auslösestrom (auch da nachfragen ob du das darfst)


----------



## Cecile Etter (18. Juni 2005)

Besten Dank melanger!   
Also FI ist bei uns nicht Vorschrift und um diese brauch ich mich nicht zu scheren,aber ich selber will's gern so sicher wie's vernuenftig ist.
Dass mein FI nach 20Jahren ueberaltert ist koennte sein..das Problem tritt allerdings nur auf,wenn der USV an ist.
Der USV hat 500VA,ob standby od.lineinteractive steht nicht.Woran erkenn ich das? Hat RJ11/45Port.
Waere er overloaded im Sinne von zuviel drangehaengt,wuerde das Led rot leuchten.Bei voller Battery gibt er bis zu 30Min. Strom..mir reichen 5Min.
Jetzt,mit 2PC(Netzteil 250+430W)und 2CTR Monitore(17"+22")und switchadapter muessten es also eigentlich mind.1000VA sein.Das waer nur erreichbar,wenn ich einen 2.USV  mit 500VA oder mehr dazukaufen wuerde.(Das waer das einfachste.Das beste auch?)
Der groesste ,erhaeltliche waere nur 800VA.Wenn,s etwas zu wenig ist,bedeuted es doch vielleicht bloss,dass ich weniger Zeit zum runterfahren hab? 
Beim winxp home sah ich eben,dass man(anders als bei win2000) irgendwo (wo?) USV erst aktivieren muss.
Wenn sich damit dann das Problem nicht geloest hat,werd ich dann mit den blackouts wohl leben muessen..immerhin ist der PC und die Daten ja geschuetzt..
Freundliche Gruesse


----------

